# no more love for Sure-Loc??



## Z3R0 (Nov 6, 2014)

That's what happens when you stop selling products. They recently introduced a new model but I'm not sure if anyone has actually received one yet. Haven't seen anything about it on social media or the likes.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

Sure-Loc wasn’t manufacturing sights for a year or more. It recently went back into production. While I have a couple of them if I buy a new sight it very likely won’t be a Sure-Loc. Not because it isn’t a good sight for the price but rather due to a personal preference decision. 
Nick


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

Z3R0 said:


> That's what happens when you stop selling products. They recently introduced a new model but I'm not sure if anyone has actually received one yet. Haven't seen anything about it on social media or the likes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Z3R0 (Nov 6, 2014)

That's what I'm saying. They completely stopped selling recurve sights for a time. Recently they are offering a new model again but I don't think anyone actually has one. So you aren't going to hear from anyone who has bought a recurve Sure-Loc sight recently because Sure-Loc hasn't sold any recently.

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

Z3R0 said:


> That's what I'm saying. They completely stopped selling recurve sights for a time. Recently they are offering a new model again but I don't think anyone actually has one. So you aren't going to hear from anyone who has bought a recurve Sure-Loc sight recently because Sure-Loc hasn't sold any recently.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


that's weird...thanks!


----------



## PregnantGuppy (Jan 15, 2011)

I think the biggest reason you don't see them being used by top shooters is just marketing. Ultimately, beyond a certain level sights are practically identical. They do not significantly affect performance, and at most have slight quality of life benefits. So when an athlete that's been shooting a SureLoc for 10 years is offered a free Axcel sight by the marketing department, there's little reason for them not to accept. Combine that with the fact that SureLoc hasn't had a significant new product in decades until very recently, so they have had nothing to promote, and you end up with very few top archers shooting their product.

As a sight, I still quite like mine. Axcel sights are extremely well made, but not so much that I'd be willing to pay the high price premium over a Quest X, which are quite cheap nowadays if you can find one. Shibuya sights are much more comparable in price, but I have other issues with their design. There's definitely still people out there shooting SureLoc, but the ones that get free equipment are probably not doing so.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

Mine would rattle after a season, and i would have them refurbished.

As a company, Sure-loc quit caring about the recurve side. They were fairly rude and not interested that much in the vegas booth to chat with recurve archers. Or to be fair, not interested to talk to me. Recurve sights in the vegas booth were an after thought. All compound front and center.

When i got a Surel-loc sight back from refurbishing that rattled worse than when i sent it. That was enough. Sold 3 sights to JOAD archers for cheap and bought 4 Shibuya sights. 

Never looked back. Now they have a new recurve sight to market. Too little too late as far as i am concerned. Other's experience may differ. But when Sure-loc company was sold, it went downhill for the recurve side.


Chris


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

PregnantGuppy said:


> I think the biggest reason you don't see them being used by top shooters is just marketing. Ultimately, beyond a certain level sights are practically identical. They do not significantly affect performance, and at most have slight quality of life benefits. So when an athlete that's been shooting a SureLoc for 10 years is offered a free Axcel sight by the marketing department, there's little reason for them not to accept. Combine that with the fact that SureLoc hasn't had a significant new product in decades until very recently, so they have had nothing to promote, and you end up with very few top archers shooting their product.
> 
> As a sight, I still quite like mine. Axcel sights are extremely well made, but not so much that I'd be willing to pay the high price premium over a Quest X, which are quite cheap nowadays if you can find one. Shibuya sights are much more comparable in price, but I have other issues with their design. There's definitely still people out there shooting SureLoc, but the ones that get free equipment are probably not doing so.


...I think that's most probably it..

I still don't understand WHY they stopped making them temporarily without any kind of explanation or notice to the public...that's what's weird to me..

in any case I hope they can regain some of their former glory...

PS: the most logical explanation could be financial or internal problems which hopefully is over now..

it's still a great sight and I really like their reliability and simple design---so easy to use.

just saw the other post and didn't realize they had been sold so that didn't help either..


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

When feradyne bought sureloc, they slowly turned their backs on the recurve market. Customer service suffered, and many archers found other suitable replacements.


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

i have used a supreme as a recurve sight for many years. IMO it is the best there is or ever was. zero regrets


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

Steve Gibbs made Sure Loc great. Post Gibbs, well....


----------



## GMtech (Mar 28, 2013)

And try finding parts for the older Sure Loc's now, good luck, feradyne has very little offered which is a shame!


----------



## calbowdude (Feb 13, 2005)

I have 2 left, one rebuilt, and one that doesn't need rebuilding (yet). As others have reported, 1. they don't offer rebuilding 2. it's been at least 3 years since they've bothered with the recurve market, I was at Vegas in 2016, and Sureloc literally had only compound sights and 3. not risking a few hundred dollars on a new sight, when I can get an Axcel or Shibuya, which are both proven.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

I just googled feradyne and Sure-Loc and I see they still have some parts--mounting blocks, extension bars among others..

other smaller items like screws are easy enough to manufacture so am good..


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

midwayarcherywi said:


> Steve Gibbs made Sure Loc great. Post Gibbs, well....


Very true


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

I have a couple of Sure-Loc sights along with extra parts and mounts. One of them rattles & its adjustments are rough no matter what I do and another is flawless. I have several Davis sights and a Sure-Loc for compound. They are rock solid but much heavier.
Looking at the price of new recurve sights go up makes me wonder if the offerings are really worth the prices. Example: an extra sight block for my Sure-Loc was under $30, and extra sight block for a Shibuya is over a $100. A carbon bar is twice the price of a metal one. I understand that we get what we pay for I'm just not sure that we do.
Nick


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

Nick728 said:


> I have a couple of Sure-Loc sights along with extra parts and mounts. One of them rattles & its adjustments are rough no matter what I do and another is flawless. I have several Davis sights and a Sure-Loc for compound. They are rock solid but much heavier.
> Looking at the price of new recurve sights go up makes me wonder if the offerings are really worth the prices. Example: an extra sight block for my Sure-Loc was under $30, and extra sight block for a Shibuya is over a $100. A carbon bar is twice the price of a metal one. I understand that we get what we pay for I'm just not sure that we do.
> Nick


...same here..

I for one could never appreciate a carbon bar vs an aluminum one considering the price difference...


----------



## PaulME (Jun 11, 2014)

Carbon vs aluminum it’s what the market will pay, added profit for manufacturers for you to have the same stuff they give to sponsors athletes. In short marketing, if they don’t come out with new stuff you have no reason to replace old and they don’t sell additional units. Once did a price comparison of a stainless Rolex vs gold you could buy WAY more pure gold for the price difference than is in the actual watch, and manufacture of the gold case would cost the same as stainless.

Buy what you like and can afford, a carbon sight bar will not suddenly add points.
Paul


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

PaulME said:


> Carbon vs aluminum it’s what the market will pay, added profit for manufacturers for you to have the same stuff they give to sponsors athletes. In short marketing, if they don’t come out with new stuff you have no reason to replace old and they don’t sell additional units. Once did a price comparison of a stainless Rolex vs gold you could buy WAY more pure gold for the price difference than is in the actual watch, and manufacture of the gold case would cost the same as stainless.
> 
> Buy what you like and can afford, a carbon sight bar will not suddenly add points.
> 
> ...


...don't get me wrong..I can afford it--I just don't think the price difference is worth it.


----------



## chop26 (Aug 1, 2016)

Thanks for posting this info. I thought it was just me,lol. I bow hunt and shoot a little target. I was looking for a reasonably priced sight to start and was looking for a sure-loc.


----------



## TBB (Sep 29, 2007)

New Sure Loc is supposed to be available by mid July, but they have some catching up to do.


----------



## PregnantGuppy (Jan 15, 2011)

TBB said:


> New Sure Loc is supposed to be available by mid July, but they have some catching up to do.


Out of curiosity, in what sense do they need to catch up? The only complaint I have seen is in quality control, which seems to have dipped when they were bought out. But in terms of design, what is there on an Axcel or Shibuya that there isn't on a SureLoc? I don't know of any significant advantage any sight has over any other; they're all just trade-offs in one way or another.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

PregnantGuppy said:


> Out of curiosity, in what sense do they need to catch up? The only complaint I have seen is in quality control, which seems to have dipped when they were bought out. But in terms of design, what is there on an Axcel or Shibuya that there isn't on a SureLoc? I don't know of any significant advantage any sight has over any other; they're all just trade-offs in one way or another.


..they probably have to catch up on their sales...


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

Taking a closer look at the new offering it's becoming more attractive. My only questions are: will it be around when I need parts or customer service & does it use the parts and accessories I already have.
From Lancaster...
• Delivers cutting-edge engineering in an ultra-lightweight package perfect for recurve bows
• A 9-inch carbon-fiber bar features a shorter machined-aluminum insert to reduce wind resistance
• The 5.5-inch precision-machined vertical elevation frame offers quick-adjust vertical elevation
• A zero-backlash windage thread system and precision laser-etched aluminum elevation marks
• Offers manual pointer adjustment
• Compatible with 8-32 threaded apertures
• Aluminum accent colors: orange, green, red, blue and silver
Nick


----------



## huckduck (Nov 24, 2014)

played with it in vegas. not impressed


----------



## Black46 (Oct 16, 2013)

huckduck said:


> played with it in vegas. not impressed


I played with it at NFAA Indoor Nationals and I liked it. Clean, simple design. Solid clicks, with no play. Smooth sliding quick adjust. I like the design of the mounting block and the extension. I currently have 2 Sure-Locs, a Gibbs made as my main sight and a Feradyne made as my back-up. No doubt the Gibbs version is better, but lets see what how Feradyne's own design works out in real work use.

Paul


----------



## RussHodg (Oct 30, 2021)

target1 said:


> i have used a supreme as a recurve sight for many years. IMO it is the best there is or ever was. zero regrets


I've just recently acquired a sure loc adrenaline for my cx7 after advice from a member of my local club yet to shoot with it yet...but the only draw back is that they don't provide it with a sight pin but I'm sure it will do the job it intends to do but then again it has to be better than the rattly cartel focus sight I had on before.


----------



## ZachT.Howle (Jul 4, 2018)

Feradyne bought them..... downhill they went.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

when I started (again-shot as a teenager) into recurve archery-there were three brands of sights most used. There was the late great Toxonics (Darrell Pace used one, so they were popular in my area-cincinnati). There was the Shibuya, though we didn't see them much and there was the ACCRA. I shot a Toxonics. Then the Sure Loc came out. When it moved to Versailles, that was all I used and about all I bought for my students. Steve Gibbs stood behind his product, and the best active archer in the area-Jason McKittrick (Pan Am 1999 gold medalist) was a consultant (I could be wrong about his exact relationship) to SL and he was always at the local shoots-Ohio State, Ohio Indoor, state 900 and was always willing to help people so that helped sure loc with the archers Ohio and Indiana. I probably have personally bought over 20 SureLoc sights. It is all we used on our compounds, most of our recurves and it was what one of my students used to set several world and national crossbow records. Many of these sights-25 years old and newer, are still being used by archers in my club. A few years ago, when Lancaster started closing them out, I bought several-even though they were no longer the made in Versailles, Indiana (an hour away from me in Mason, Ohio). After that, we turned to Shibuya and Axcel. The big knock against the Shibuya is the expense of changing apertures quickly-you have to buy an entire new windage bloc (Ultima-about 145 dollars). The Axcel has almost as good a quick change as the Sure Loc, but they are far more money and their dealer costs are not nearly as favorable as Shibuya. 

Sights are hard to find now. Lancaster is backordered on the basic Shibuya Dual Click and the Ultima. They do have some of the new 450 dollar recurve sights. Most of the WW copies of the dual click are out of stock and surprisingly enough, so are all the Axcel recurve sights (do they have parts sitting in cargo containers off the coast of California?). So I bought an Adrenaline. I gave it a detailed inspection before I put it on one of my archer's bow. I like the gross adjustment knob. The extension seemed well made.

Now many of my recurve archers are active in S3DA and 3D is a major part of that. I always advise my recurve archers to have at least two different apertures -in case one is broken but also the radically different lighting conditions in 3D can cause real problems. SO I looked to buy an additional aperture holder.LAS-none offered. Feradyne -the only ones LISTED (but not offered) were for the old discontinued SL sights. So I contacted the man who handles my orders at LAS. I also contacted the very helpful fellow (Steve Yoder) at LAS who generally knows what is available. I was told Feradyne IS NOT SELLING additional aperture holders. Now if you have some of the old ones, they will fit. But that is because I bought these sights for almost 20 years. A new archer is SOL if they lose one. And if you are a serious recurve field shooter or S3DA recurve 3D shooter, you really do need extras.

So, as someone who really has had a fair amount of experience with SL-I really cannot recommend buying another Adrenaline unless the current "owners" come to their senses and start selling additional aperture holders. I am advising my archers to wait until the Axcels are back in stock


----------



## Since1985Tx (Jan 19, 2021)

_I'm seeing new Sure-loc sights online ranging from a $379 low to $415.00 then up to $519.00 highest price..(different models). _ 🎃 🎃 
_*All their models seem pretty pricey. *















_


----------



## lees (Feb 10, 2017)

These days, the best sight is the one you can actually buy, which is precious few.
On recurve where I can't execute a shot at all, no sight helps, but on compound I've always preferred recurve sights when I could get them (lighter weight and I prefer a recurve sight ring over a scope or pins). So I'd be inclined towards the Shibuya, mainly because it still comes into stock from time to time.

Don't know if this is going to improve anytime soon, if ever.

lee.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (May 4, 2012)

Fascinating thread. I guess I need to keep up with what's on the market and what's not. If I don't need something, I don't go looking for it. I bought a new Sure-Lock Supreme in '95 and still shoot it. It does what I need it to do. I can see no reason to change it at this time. It is sturdy, has almost no "wear and tear" on it and I really like the way it is set up. I don't have any of the problems others seem to have had with it, and I have very little "rattle" and I don't even notice it most of the time. Guess I should keep up with the market more, but I can find no reason to change if it still works. As was posted earlier, what advantages do the newer sights have on the older ones that were top of the line when purchased? They all work pretty much the same way and have the same basic type of settings. If anyone notices a sight that actually makes a significant difference in their shooting and scores, please post it so we can all check it out. As for now, I'll stick with what I have, a good solid Sure-Loc.


----------



## Flyinhawaiian (Nov 2, 2018)

The old Sure Loc’s were great sights. The company was bought out several years ago, and I personally felt the quality was no longer up to their old standards. I shoot Shibuya.


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

I've not shot the new iteration of the Feradyne sight. Given the high quality of the current competition, it's a tough sell.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

midwayarcherywi said:


> I've not shot the new iteration of the Feradyne sight. Given the high quality of the current competition, it's a tough sell.


absolutely true. But as you know, I sponsor lots of my archers. Axcel makes great sights but the dealer cost break is not nearly as good as say Shibuya-which is now my go to sight. The only issue with shibuya is to change apertures, it takes lots of time or you have to spend at least 100 dollars for another windage block (and I had one kid manage to lose or misplace both her windage blocks!!) So for kids shooting the ever more popular Olympic Recurve 3D events, having an extra aperture is essential. and that is where the sure loc shines. But if they won't sell an additional aperture holder, that one big advantage they have over Shibuya goes down the toilet


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

FWIW, the Avalon aperture holder from Alt.UK will work with Sure Loc sights. The fit is not exact, but you have to look closely to see it's not OEM - I have a couple and they work fine.






Avalon SPARE PART FOR Tec One Sight - 8-32 Sight Pin Kit | Alternative - Archery Shop > Sights > Acc


Spare part for the current generation Avalon Tec One sight. Includes the sight pin aperture with 8-32 thread, mounting bracket, nuts and fixing screw. Item as p



www.alternativess.com














This is one with an old aperture ring I carry as backup:


----------



## FerrumVeritas (Oct 9, 2020)

If I really needed an affordable sight right now, my first choice would be a Shibuya Dual-Click (sold out), then probably a Fivics (no US distributor), then an Avalon Tec One Maxx.


----------



## Ryp (Mar 28, 2017)

Re FIVICS: I believe that Hi Tech Archery (Fullerton, CA) is the sole US based storefront that sells FIVICS gear.

They have an online store.






Hi-Tech Archery Online Store







htarcheryonline.com





I go there sometimes when we go to Disneyland


----------

